# proteccion cortocircuito para lm317t



## danialar (Jul 25, 2007)

hola amigos me fabrique una fuente regulada de 1,2 a 28,8 vols con un lm317t, pero me gustaría colocarle una proteccion por  si junto los cables o provoco un corto con un elemento en mal estado o un error.

nose como podría ser este circuito de proteccion por favor alguien me podria ayudar se lo agradeceria bastante

adios


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 25, 2007)

Si utiluzas un lm317 no es necesario, una de las mejores caracteristicas es que aguanta perfectamente los cortos.
Te recomiendo que pongas un led en la salida, si haces un corto lo veras visualmente.

Tambien es aconsejable utilizar un buen disipador, no es necesario ningun ventilador, piensa que puede dar 1 amperio  dando mucho calor y no le pasa nada.

Como mas grande y grueso mejor y si es de cobre ya no te digo (si lo tienens de desguace claro).

Recuerda ponerle pasta termoconductora entre el disipador y el lm317.

Ojito, no conectar la alita del lm317 a masa, debes intercalar entre el disipador y el lm317 un aislador de mica para to220 y  una randela para metrico 3


----------



## jona (Jul 26, 2007)

hola
no hace falta una proteccion para el lm317t,estos la verdad que se bancan y muy bien los cortoscircuitos,eso si ponele un buen disipador ya que la proteccion contra cortoscircuitos y sobreconsumos,actua disipado y si el disipador no esta preparado para disipar toda esa temperatura,dañarias el regulador.
echale un vistazo a este link donde explico como hacer,para que la fuente pueda soportar mas de 3 ampere de salida.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/
saludos.


----------

